# "Madagascar Yellow Rock Scorpion" ID help



## Harlock (Mar 5, 2010)

I recently purchased 2 female scorpion labeled as Grosphus grandidieri "Madagascar yellow rock scorpions" at Zookeepers in Austin.  Any of you who have seen a G. grandidieri know that is not what I bought if it is being called "yellow."

From some searches online, it seems that I have 2 Paleocheloctonus sp. "Madagascan Yellow Rock Scorpion" instead.   

One is gravid, and the other has babies on her back, both about 2", so getting a good ID is hard, as I have to be gentle, but I have found out the sternum is definitely a clear pentagram, however I could not get a count of the pectines due to lack of a magnifying lope. 


From looking, I could see setae on the dorsal side of the legs, but I could not examine the tarsi clearly, so I am wondering about it being a Paleocheloctonus.  It is similar to the photo by Todd Gearheart labeling a similar one as a Paleocheloctonus, but mine seem to have far more visible spines on the telson, and larger pedipalps.  


I write all this because I have horrible cameras, and cannot get a decent shot of the scorpion, this is the best I could do.


On a side note, the female with babies has eaten several, and a few are off her back (she seems to only eat those that have already fallen off), should I collect the fallen babies and try to raise them now, or will they just die off?


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't give you the latin name, but that name is not correct and was mislabeled with their last import.

Go ahead and separate the babies and feed them small prey items.  Feed the hungry adults.


----------



## Sinistersoljer (Mar 6, 2010)

what instar are the scorplings


----------



## Harlock (Mar 6, 2010)

The babies are either 1st or 2nd, I took 8 off the mom, and have them in their own containers, and she has 5 left on her back.  They seem to have their chelicerae formed, so I hope they will be able to eat some mashed crickets I threw in with each one, I've also moved the, to higher heat areas, so it will be mid 80 degrees, dropping to mid 70 at night.  

I really, really want to pull them through to 4th or 5th instar without to many passing away.   These are my first scorpion babies, so I'm pretty worried about them.

The ones I pulled off the back are on potting soil that I've used before with tarantulas, so I think it is safe.  It is pretty moist in there, but judging by their movements around the cage, I'm going to let it dry up a bit.

Edit: I really think they are 1st instar, due to them not having any spines on any part of their bodies.


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 6, 2010)

they are for sure not G. grandidieri.  these are Paleocheloctonus pauliani.  i have 2 gravid females and one female who had babies.  i kept them pretty dry and the babies had trouble molting.  after this, the female starting eating all the babies, even the ones that did make it through molting.  i pulled all the babies away that were still alive and some did not yet molt.  i kept them on peat moss and kept the humidity up a little, not alot.  the rest molted to second instar and i still have them today.

after they have molted, i suggest you move them over to a sand mix.   these animals come from the most arid part of madagascar.  it receives little rain and has times of drought that can last several years which is why i started keeping them so dry.  another keeper of animals from madagascar, recommended that i keep them on a sand mix and mist the babies once a week and the adults once a month.  i have had success with this so far.

good luck


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great post Lucas.  

It is very important that any vender/dealer/seller talk to someone a little bit for their first scorpion purchase.  Helping them through those first questions may stave off future disappointment.  Good luck with these slings!


----------



## Harlock (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info Lucas, about what is the time frame from 1st-2nd instar on these guys?


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 7, 2010)

Paleocheloctonus pauliani is corect i just picked one up myself just follow Lucas's advice and it should do well


----------



## Harlock (Mar 7, 2010)

Quick update: of the 8 babies I pulled, 2 have died due to a mistake on moisture on my part (I had it to high before Lucas said something, and they both drowned I think).

Of the 5 left with the first female, I think they are doing ok, I checked today, and she still has them on her back.

The 2nd female started giving birth today, I saw around 7 when I looked, and I don't know how long it takes them to finish.


----------



## Lucas339 (Mar 8, 2010)

it will take some time for her to finish.  they are a nervous species when they have babies.  try to limit your exposure with the mothers.

i am awaiting 2 females to pop.  i have been waiting forever for them!!

keep the babies somewhat mosit but no where near tropical moist.  they will need some mositure for molting.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, I put both females in my closet with my tarantulas so it will be dark & quiet.  The 2nd female only seems to have given birth to less than 10 or so.  The separated babies are in my bedroom so I can check them bi-daily, and I am keeping them in an area that gets a bit warmer than the rest of the room.


----------

